# Reds



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it bad to feed red bellys frozen food rite out of the pack and put it in the tank or should you wait till the stuff thaws ??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It starts thawing as soon as it hits the water. As long as they can bite it then its fine.


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

What till it thaws. I know your new so don't take this the wrong way but common sense use it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd thaw food first


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

For babies n juvies I feed it frozen & hold on to it. For adults it should be thawed as their frozen foods are usually thicker like fillets. Bloodworms & frozen beefheart cubes will thaw fast in a tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Fillets thaw. If its something like blod worms or brine i wouldnt worry about as like said it takes a few seconds for it to thaw but you don't want an adult red swallowing or trying to bit a hard chunk of frozen fillet as they will try to often eat chunks whole. A chunk of frozen fillet wont be even close to thawed if you drop it in and they go for it right away (most pygos will take food before it hits the ground so thats not nearly enough tiem for it to thaw.

I use a plastic containor and scoop some tank water and throw the piece to thaw in it. When its thawed you can stuff it with pellets, soak it in vitamins, or just feed it rightaway.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea cause i jus throw the bloodworms birne shrimp beefheart cubes in there frozen because it thaws quickly , but i was just wondering if it was unhealthy but i guess not thanks guys..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Handfeeding now will give you calmer fish later. Handfeeding will make it easy for you to introduce new foods to them also.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea but theyr scared of me when i put my hand in there they scatter


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You don't want them to act like that when they're big! Skip a meal if they don't rise to eat frozen bloodworms or whatever quit feeding,try again next feeding.be calm they'll calm down n see the bloodworms falling slow within days they'll see you & rise to be fed everytime.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok ill do that thnks


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> You don't want them to act like that when they're big! Skip a meal if they don't rise to eat frozen bloodworms or whatever quit feeding,try again next feeding.be calm they'll calm down n see the bloodworms falling slow within days they'll see you & rise to be fed everytime.


I agree. It only takes 1 to come up& eat the rest will follow


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I thaw it...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Fillets thaw. If its something like blod worms or brine i wouldnt worry about as like said it takes a few seconds for it to thaw but you don't want an adult red swallowing or trying to bit a hard chunk of frozen fillet as they will try to often eat chunks whole. A chunk of frozen fillet wont be even close to thawed if you drop it in and they go for it right away (*most pygos will take food before it hits the ground so thats not nearly enough tiem for it to thaw*.
> 
> I use a plastic containor and scoop some tank water and throw the piece to thaw in it. When its thawed you can stuff it with pellets, soak it in vitamins, or just feed it rightaway.


can u tell my reds this...my food sits on the gravel for 3 min before they touch it....then devour it


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Smoke said:


> I thaw it...


Rofl.
Thanks for the tip on hand feeding, Ive been trying to do it unsuccsesfully.
They get to ocupied with the falling peices.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

tell me why on the frozen blood worm package it says to just "pop a cube in its that simple"
how do i feed my rbp
oh let me say that they dont like thawed or frozen brine shrimp they just eat flakes but im going to try blood worms tomorrow
i have 4 1 inch reds how much should i feed them


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Feed them until they have a nice plump belly or until they stop eating.

after they're not interested, clean up all the stuff they've missed.


----------

